# Janine's PM overwhelm



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

Just a note to all: I've been getting SO many PM's lately and some are from newbies who sound very scared and very desperate.

I simply do not have time to reply to PM's in a timely fashion. It's so much better to make a post where lots of people can respond. I feel very bad if I think someone is desperately awaiting a reply, but on the other hand, I cannot do it all.

Cool?

Peace,
Janine


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

Just a note to all: I've been getting SO many PM's lately and some are from newbies who sound very scared and very desperate.

I simply do not have time to reply to PM's in a timely fashion. It's so much better to make a post where lots of people can respond. I feel very bad if I think someone is desperately awaiting a reply, but on the other hand, I cannot do it all.

Cool?

Peace,
Janine


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

Janine im gonna send you a PM now........

j/k


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

Janine im gonna send you a PM now........

j/k


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

damn, made me laugh out loud, bro!

LOLOL
J


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

damn, made me laugh out loud, bro!

LOLOL
J


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

Janine,

Oh sorry, those were all me. I thought if I sent you pm's with lots of different screen names you'd eventually reply....................................

:twisted:

also just kidding


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

Janine,

Oh sorry, those were all me. I thought if I sent you pm's with lots of different screen names you'd eventually reply....................................

:twisted:

also just kidding


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

Both of you are just bad to the bone, lol

:twisted:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

Both of you are just bad to the bone, lol

:twisted:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

Janine... you are the PM woman of the world, like super PM woman...

Janine to the DP rescue!   :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

Janine... you are the PM woman of the world, like super PM woman...

Janine to the DP rescue!   :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

JB is lots easier to get ahold of via her regular e-mail. Or her work phone, home phone, etc. If anybody needs that kind of information just send me a pm. I won't give it up, but at least my pm count would increase. 
As one of the unpopular ones around here - I need to do whatever it takes.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

JB is lots easier to get ahold of via her regular e-mail. Or her work phone, home phone, etc. If anybody needs that kind of information just send me a pm. I won't give it up, but at least my pm count would increase. 
As one of the unpopular ones around here - I need to do whatever it takes.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

^ i agree, Emailing Janine is much easier

but when i used to email her on occassion, i kinda worried that maybe someone at her job would accidently see the email & wonder wtf, that Janine is doing and who she is talking to. I mean im not sure if the people she works with are sure of her past, so i haven't emailed her in a while.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

^ i agree, Emailing Janine is much easier

but when i used to email her on occassion, i kinda worried that maybe someone at her job would accidently see the email & wonder wtf, that Janine is doing and who she is talking to. I mean im not sure if the people she works with are sure of her past, so i haven't emailed her in a while.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

I was only kidding Bro...........


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

I was only kidding Bro...........


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

i know you were SC, but emailing her is infact easier & i used to kinda worry about that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

i know you were SC, but emailing her is infact easier & i used to kinda worry about that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

LOL...SC, you're too much. And remember, I have info on YOU too.

SoulBro, not only do the people know about my ahem...past, many of them have read my second book, lol....email me anytime you feel like it. I wouldn't work there if I wasn't free.

p.s. anyone who would have PM'd me, please PM SC instead. He's lonely.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

LOL...SC, you're too much. And remember, I have info on YOU too.

SoulBro, not only do the people know about my ahem...past, many of them have read my second book, lol....email me anytime you feel like it. I wouldn't work there if I wasn't free.

p.s. anyone who would have PM'd me, please PM SC instead. He's lonely.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

by the way Janine, where is your second book??? I wanna get it


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

by the way Janine, where is your second book??? I wanna get it


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

You can send me PMs too...unless I don't like you...and how will you find that out? Well having to know all the answers is part of why you friggin' HAVE DP! j/k

But sometimes my inbox gets a little cold and lonely..or maybe that's just me...or maybe I just need a good man..

Wait nm

Um but if any of y'all WANT to PM me really do so because it's fun talking to new people. Maybe I can give you advice on love, life, and swiss army watches. I'm not reliable on the first two but I'm pretty good with watches.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

You can send me PMs too...unless I don't like you...and how will you find that out? Well having to know all the answers is part of why you friggin' HAVE DP! j/k

But sometimes my inbox gets a little cold and lonely..or maybe that's just me...or maybe I just need a good man..

Wait nm

Um but if any of y'all WANT to PM me really do so because it's fun talking to new people. Maybe I can give you advice on love, life, and swiss army watches. I'm not reliable on the first two but I'm pretty good with watches.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

I deeply regret this entire thread.

LOL

I realize, at this point I could have just ANSWERED all the PM's in the time it's taken me to reply to this thread, lol

SoulBro, email me at work, give me your address and we'll work it out.

Peace,
J


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

I deeply regret this entire thread.

LOL

I realize, at this point I could have just ANSWERED all the PM's in the time it's taken me to reply to this thread, lol

SoulBro, email me at work, give me your address and we'll work it out.

Peace,
J


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

Janine you want my home address?? Uhh, ok, actually your probably one of the few people on here that id actually reveal that type of info to. Oh wait you want it so i can get the book! ahhh, i see now. At first i was thinking maybe you wanted to come to my state or something, i was gonna say this isn't a great place to go on vacation. But yeah i'll email you for sure.

By the way, i seriously think someone should eventually set up a in person meeting with some people, kinda like the Ukers did last year. I think it would be beneficial. I know that if it was somewhere in one of the surrounding states that i would go, Mass, Conneticut, New York etc etc........


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

Janine you want my home address?? Uhh, ok, actually your probably one of the few people on here that id actually reveal that type of info to. Oh wait you want it so i can get the book! ahhh, i see now. At first i was thinking maybe you wanted to come to my state or something, i was gonna say this isn't a great place to go on vacation. But yeah i'll email you for sure.

By the way, i seriously think someone should eventually set up a in person meeting with some people, kinda like the Ukers did last year. I think it would be beneficial. I know that if it was somewhere in one of the surrounding states that i would go, Mass, Conneticut, New York etc etc........


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

> Uhh, ok, actually your probably one of the few people on here that id actually reveal that type of info to.


That makes TOTAL sense, and your subtle implications are bordering on invisible... but not quite. You're SO right though -- I wouldn't reveal anything personal to a bunch of bloodsucking losers either!

Keep on trucking, SOULBROTHA!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

> Uhh, ok, actually your probably one of the few people on here that id actually reveal that type of info to.


That makes TOTAL sense, and your subtle implications are bordering on invisible... but not quite. You're SO right though -- I wouldn't reveal anything personal to a bunch of bloodsucking losers either!

Keep on trucking, SOULBROTHA!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

^ wtf are you talking about? Im sorry that i don't want to reveal my address to everyone here on the website. I mean its not like im scared of anyone, its more of a cuz i still live with my family thing. And i don't know why your trying to imply, that i was trying to imply that i was calling people " losers". Another person on here has my address to, as i have his, but its all about a respect/trust thing with me. I don't know why you took that personally Jason, there was no need to man. I don't think anyone is a " loser" on here.

Peace


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

^ wtf are you talking about? Im sorry that i don't want to reveal my address to everyone here on the website. I mean its not like im scared of anyone, its more of a cuz i still live with my family thing. And i don't know why your trying to imply, that i was trying to imply that i was calling people " losers". Another person on here has my address to, as i have his, but its all about a respect/trust thing with me. I don't know why you took that personally Jason, there was no need to man. I don't think anyone is a " loser" on here.

Peace


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

LOL.

I've realized that my perceptions of certain people, or "online identities", shape the way I interpret what they say. Given your reputation for a while to sort of minimize the members of the board as "mentally ill losers", I thought you were doing the same thing again with that statement. If that was not the intent, I apologize. But it's weird, SoulBrotha, you throw in weird sentences sometimes that don't seem to fit, or their intent/meaning is really hard to even get at. I guess you were trying to compliment Janine in a way, but I took it as an indirect shot at the overall "quality" of people here on this board. My problem, I guess. Again, apologies.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

LOL.

I've realized that my perceptions of certain people, or "online identities", shape the way I interpret what they say. Given your reputation for a while to sort of minimize the members of the board as "mentally ill losers", I thought you were doing the same thing again with that statement. If that was not the intent, I apologize. But it's weird, SoulBrotha, you throw in weird sentences sometimes that don't seem to fit, or their intent/meaning is really hard to even get at. I guess you were trying to compliment Janine in a way, but I took it as an indirect shot at the overall "quality" of people here on this board. My problem, I guess. Again, apologies.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

^ Trust me Jason,im past those days now, ive begun to broden my spectrum. And yeah i guess you could say it was more of a compliment towards Janine. But i definietly wasn't trying to disrespect anyone else on the board.

No Big Deal

Keep It Movin


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

^ Trust me Jason,im past those days now, ive begun to broden my spectrum. And yeah i guess you could say it was more of a compliment towards Janine. But i definietly wasn't trying to disrespect anyone else on the board.

No Big Deal

Keep It Movin


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

Bro is right to be a little leery. After all - this is the Internet. Me, for example. I am very, very unwell. On the upside - I know everybody's home e-mail, home address, maiden name, shoe size, sexual habits, etc. Moderator privledges you know....... 
Not to worry though. Unless I become unusually anxious, everybody "should" be O.K. You know, probably.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

Bro is right to be a little leery. After all - this is the Internet. Me, for example. I am very, very unwell. On the upside - I know everybody's home e-mail, home address, maiden name, shoe size, sexual habits, etc. Moderator privledges you know....... 
Not to worry though. Unless I become unusually anxious, everybody "should" be O.K. You know, probably.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I still know a lot about watches, y'all! *sniff* no one cares

Oh my god a US meeting would be so cool. Man this is reminding me of my high school Jewish youth group regionals events. Maybe we can come up with spirit stuff and out-yell the UKers with our songs. We will be the Damn Yankees, k?

Seriously, though. that would be so cool if we could all meet. It would really bring us together. I'm interested. I don't know if i could feasibly MAKE IT to one of those meetings (I live in Oklahoma) but if it was far enough into the future I could work something out...MAN that would be cool!


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I still know a lot about watches, y'all! *sniff* no one cares

Oh my god a US meeting would be so cool. Man this is reminding me of my high school Jewish youth group regionals events. Maybe we can come up with spirit stuff and out-yell the UKers with our songs. We will be the Damn Yankees, k?

Seriously, though. that would be so cool if we could all meet. It would really bring us together. I'm interested. I don't know if i could feasibly MAKE IT to one of those meetings (I live in Oklahoma) but if it was far enough into the future I could work something out...MAN that would be cool!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

^ i agree it would be interesting

SC, do you really have all that info? thats impossible cuz the only thing i gave the site when i registered was my email.

Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

^ i agree it would be interesting

SC, do you really have all that info? thats impossible cuz the only thing i gave the site when i registered was my email.

Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

what the hell are you guys so paranoid about?? i want every nut case to know where i am!

to all you pervs, whackos, night slashers, commies, rapists, mass killers masquerading as clowns, liver and fava bean eaters.. i live across from magic sands beach in kona hawaii. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DO YOUR WORST! im so f-ing ready. come and get me!

not kidding! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

what the hell are you guys so paranoid about?? i want every nut case to know where i am!

to all you pervs, whackos, night slashers, commies, rapists, mass killers masquerading as clowns, liver and fava bean eaters.. i live across from magic sands beach in kona hawaii. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DO YOUR WORST! im so f-ing ready. come and get me!

not kidding! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

Wow, sleepingbeauty, you seem to have a wonderful place to live.

By the way, I am a whacko, night slasher, commie, and whatever you want me to be, so can I come visit you?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

Wow, sleepingbeauty, you seem to have a wonderful place to live.

By the way, I am a whacko, night slasher, commie, and whatever you want me to be, so can I come visit you?


----------

